# Anemone questions



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I just got a bubble tip anemone from my LFS along with some frogspawn coral. I have had them for almost a week now and everything seems fine I just have a few questions as to what "normal" anemone behavior is...
My nem attached to a lower rock when I first put it in, and it has been slowly moving to a different spot on that rock every day. I noticed it shrinking up into a ball at night, but extending all the way back out when the lights were on. But now it has been shrinking up, and expanding again, during the day. Is moving, and shrinking, and expanding so much normal? The frogspawn is fully extended during the day, and my two clowns started hosting the nem yesterday.


----------



## Nick1258 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes the behavior is normal bubble tip anemones are very random in behavior they don't really have a routine sometimes they close an entire day sometimes open an entire day, but them opening and closing and moving around a lot is fine. They are usually a very hardy coral, and yours seems normal


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, they do this until they find a spot that suites them. Once this happens yoiu should see em pop open more often.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

ok good


----------

